# Grey Tree Frog Setup



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Just some pics


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Very cool... thanks for sharing!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice setup, the frog looks awesome


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

Very nice, is that a 10g?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

That's awesome. I miss keeping frogs.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Very nice setup







I see two in there ... males? females? What are you feeding them?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks Great


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Thanks for teh comments!
There is 4 in total, all males. It's a 10g. All they want to eat is crickets.


----------

